# In Canada, Justin Trudeau Says Refugees Are Welcome



## Political Junky

Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html

OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.

“To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”

<more>


----------



## FJO

Justin tries to out do his father as the biggest asshole in history.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Canada's funeral


----------



## shockedcanadian

Unfortunately he is wrong to state this as we have the "Safe Third Country Agreement", which means Canada cannot accept refugees if they have already been in America and rejected. I cant say I am against his position for certain, motivated and talented refugees, but his statement is very broad and potentially unsustainable.  I want to help those in need as much as the next person, but it has to be done properly and reasonably.

Furthermore, this is a hot potato for Trudeau.  Canadas economy is in the tank, expected to drop two places in world rankings within two years and a few more the decade after, while debt piles up.  We have little to offer the world outside of resources and it's about to get much tougher trading with America.  If this is the battle that he chooses to draw a line in the sand on while Canadians are struggling to even heat their homes in Ontario, his party is going to get rocked federally and provincially. 

If Canada would have embraced the Rule of Law, right to self determination and individual liberty we would have excelled like never before the last 30 years,.  This collective hierarchy, socialist, nepotism, quasi-communism, crony capitalist system. has impacted Canadians today like never before and it is going to be glaringly embarrassing when juxtaposed to the American system, especially when regulations and taxes go down for U.S businesses.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


That's his choice. We don't want them.


----------



## defcon4

Turd-eau is in the pocket of Globalists therefore he floods Canada with fake "refugees" as he is ordered to do. He is destroying that beautiful country. I guess we will need a wall on the Canadian border also if he keeps bringing terrorists over.


----------



## Silent Warrior

Perhaps we could allow him to take our illegals. It would solve our problem and make him happy. Win win.


----------



## Brynmr

Silent Warrior said:


> Perhaps we could allow him to take our illegals. It would solve our problem and make him happy. Win win.



He could have Hollywood too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Silent Warrior said:


> Perhaps we could allow him to take our illegals. It would solve our problem and make him happy. Win win.



If only Canada would take progressives


----------



## Rocko

I agree, yes, thank you Trudeau Take all the Muslims in, because I sure don't want us to take them in.​


----------



## aris2chat

and there has been backlash by canadians over letting in more muslims who are not fully vetted


----------



## Claudette

Canada is a big country with only a few citizens. Of course they will take those refugees.

Wonder how the Canadian citizens feel about all these Muslims in Canada??

For my money Canada can have them all.


----------



## dannyboys

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


I can't WAIT for President Trump to take ten thousand illegals with criminal records. Load them onto buses and drive them a mile from the uninhabited/patrolled portion of the Saskatchewan border.
Each given a gallon of water and a few days beef jerky. Each with a card that states: "I was being "persecuted" by the Trump government and now I am taking up the PM's offer of asylum".
President Trump Tweet:" Hey Justin. You can have the mother fuckers! By the time I'm finished YOU can deal with a couple of million of these "persecuted" poor souls!".


----------



## blastoff

FJO said:


> Justin tries to out do his father as the biggest asshole in history.


They can both get in line behind the leader, Obama.


----------



## esthermoon

What Canadian PM Trudeau wants to do with his country? Supporting many refugees is really expensive. He says they are welcome in Canada but how does it cost for Canada?
And above all what Canadians think about Trudeau's statement? Maybe they have a different opinion


----------



## basquebromance

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>



This father put his children through college. But a prosecutor says he ‘executed’ one of them.
St. Cloud Minnesota Crossroads Mall Mass Stabbing: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
WATCH: North African Migrants Stone Transsexuals in Dortmund - Breitbart
Leader of Minnesota 'terrorist cell' gets 35 years in jail for plot to join ISIS
Somali Muslims TERRORIZE Upscale MN Town – Threaten to Rape Homeowner (VIDEO)


----------



## basquebromance

Until jihadis start wearing a flashing red light on their heads, we need extreme vetting from these countries which have vowed to kill us.


----------



## basquebromance

Obama puts out a statement supporting protests & condemning Trump's Order. that didn't take long, huh?

Obama supports protests: ‘American values are at stake’


----------



## EverCurious

Meh what Canada does is their business, they need to deal with their own discontent - blaming it on America is a cop-out.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Then by all means send them all to Canada.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>



It's a pity that Stephen Harper wasn't re-elected.

President Trump and his National Security team should put Justin Trudeau on the "Islamist Watch List" 

Maybe Justin Trudeau has converted to Islam? 

Justin Trudeau associates with those who are involved with raising money for the Islamic Terrorist Organisations Hamas and Hezbollah.

Seems the Canadian's stupidly "elected" a Traitor for Prime Minister, one who does all the Islamic stuff, as illustrated below and one who's now fully committed to airlifting tens of thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands, who knows maybe even millions of Muslim savages, 'um "refugees" into Canada, no doubt to impose Islam on the Canadians, whether they like it or not.

This is from 2012, Justin Trudeau gave the keynote address at the Reviving The Islamic Spirit conference, sponsored by Islamic Relief, a "charity" who are involved with Hamas, Hezbollah and others.












This is from 2015, Justin Trudeau commended the Ahmadiyya Muslim Jama`at their conference, for their commitment to upholding the principles of respect, inclusion and fairness.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## theHawk

Turdeau, the cuck poster boy for progressives.


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity that Stephen Harper wasn't re-elected.
> 
> President Trump and his National Security team should put Justin Trudeau on the "Islamist Watch List"
> 
> Maybe Justin Trudeau has converted to Islam?
> 
> Justin Trudeau associates with those who are involved with raising money for the Islamic Terrorist Organisations Hamas and Hezbollah.
> 
> Seems the Canadian's stupidly "elected" a Traitor for Prime Minister, one who does all the Islamic stuff, as illustrated below and one who's now fully committed to airlifting tens of thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands, who knows maybe even millions of Muslim savages, 'um "refugees" into Canada, no doubt to impose Islam on the Canadians, whether they like it or not.
> 
> This is from 2012, Justin Trudeau gave the keynote address at the Reviving The Islamic Spirit conference, sponsored by Islamic Relief, a "charity" who are involved with Hamas, Hezbollah and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from 2015, Justin Trudeau commended the Ahmadiyya Muslim Jama`at their conference, for their commitment to upholding the principles of respect, inclusion and fairness.
Click to expand...


Looks like we're going to need a northern wall.


----------



## basquebromance

Liberals shout "Trump is literally Hitler!" as they welcome an anti-Semitic, homophobic & sexist ideology & rape culture


----------



## skye

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity that Stephen Harper wasn't re-elected.
> 
> President Trump and his National Security team should put Justin Trudeau on the "Islamist Watch List"
> 
> Maybe Justin Trudeau has converted to Islam?
> 
> Justin Trudeau associates with those who are involved with raising money for the Islamic Terrorist Organisations Hamas and Hezbollah.
> 
> Seems the Canadian's stupidly "elected" a Traitor for Prime Minister, one who does all the Islamic stuff, as illustrated below and one who's now fully committed to airlifting tens of thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands, who knows maybe even millions of Muslim savages, 'um "refugees" into Canada, no doubt to impose Islam on the Canadians, whether they like it or not.
> 
> This is from 2012, Justin Trudeau gave the keynote address at the Reviving The Islamic Spirit conference, sponsored by Islamic Relief, a "charity" who are involved with Hamas, Hezbollah and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from 2015, Justin Trudeau commended the Ahmadiyya Muslim Jama`at their conference, for their commitment to upholding the principles of respect, inclusion and fairness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to need a northern wall.
Click to expand...





     ^^^^


----------



## Tilly

That's nice. Let Canada take them all.


----------



## skye




----------



## Tilly




----------



## skye

he is a freaking joke


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> he is a freaking joke



There's an obvious Agenda Skye, an Agenda specifically designed to ultimately destroy Western nations, it's a deliberate Islamification of The West.

I often wonder how many of these so-called Western leaders have already either secretly converted to Islam or are at least thinking of converting to Islam.

When you look at those pictures I posted of Justin Trudeau he looks like he's already converted to Islam, which would explain his near fanaticism about wanting unlimited amounts of Muslims in Canada and now he's even saying that Muslims from the Middle East share the same values as Canadians have always shared....huh?!

It's a deliberate perverting of Western values with the ultimate aim of destroying Western values, which in itself has been the ultimate aim of Islam since the 7th Century to destroy Western values and with them to destroy Western Civilisation.


----------



## Kosh

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>



maybe all the far left drones here that want them in the US should take them into their homes and be responsible for them..


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is a freaking joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an obvious Agenda Skye, an Agenda specifically designed to ultimately destroy Western nations, it's a deliberate Islamification of The West.
> 
> I often wonder how many of these so-called Western leaders have already either secretly converted to Islam or are at least thinking of converting to Islam.
> 
> When you look at those pictures I posted of Justin Trudeau he looks like he's already converted to Islam, which would explain his near fanaticism about wanting unlimited amounts of Muslims in Canada and now he's even saying that Muslims from the Middle East share the same values as Canadian have always shared....huh?!
Click to expand...



 
There is the financier of Muslim invasion with the Turd--eau


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What a relief.  Now Australia has someplace to send the 1200 jihadists obama wanted here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is a freaking joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an obvious Agenda Skye, an Agenda specifically designed to ultimately destroy Western nations, it's a deliberate Islamification of The West.
> 
> I often wonder how many of these so-called Western leaders have already either secretly converted to Islam or are at least thinking of converting to Islam.
> 
> When you look at those pictures I posted of Justin Trudeau he looks like he's already converted to Islam, which would explain his near fanaticism about wanting unlimited amounts of Muslims in Canada and now he's even saying that Muslims from the Middle East share the same values as Canadian have always shared....huh?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 110180
> There is the financier of Muslim invasion with the Turd--eau
Click to expand...


Here's what President Trump thinks about the Beta Cuck Justin "Allahu Akbar" Trudeau.


----------



## EverCurious

Lucy don't post shit like that, next thing you know it'll be on CNN...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

EverCurious said:


> Lucy don't post shit like that, next thing you know it'll be on CNN...



Too funny


----------



## blackhawk

Well good for him Canada can have all the refugees from Syria and every other trouble spot in the world they want just don't ship any across the border to us.


----------



## defcon4

blackhawk said:


> Well good for him Canada can have all the refugees from Syria and every other trouble spot in the world they want just don't ship any across the border to us.


But then we need to build a fucking wall....


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is a freaking joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an obvious Agenda Skye, an Agenda specifically designed to ultimately destroy Western nations, it's a deliberate Islamification of The West.
> 
> I often wonder how many of these so-called Western leaders have already either secretly converted to Islam or are at least thinking of converting to Islam.
> 
> When you look at those pictures I posted of Justin Trudeau he looks like he's already converted to Islam, which would explain his near fanaticism about wanting unlimited amounts of Muslims in Canada and now he's even saying that Muslims from the Middle East share the same values as Canadian have always shared....huh?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 110180
> There is the financier of Muslim invasion with the Turd--eau
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what President Trump thinks about the Beta Cuck Justin "Allahu Akbar" Trudeau.
Click to expand...

TURD--eau, the Beta Cuck... how appropriate description.


----------



## dannyboys

'Justin' is going to be a one termer.
K. O'leary will be Canada's next PM.


----------



## basquebromance

BLM Canada has officially declared Social Justice Warrior queen Justin Trudeau a "white supremacist terrorist." You will NEVER please the left, stop trying.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


Since you leftards never showed up as promised he had to fill the empty housing.


----------



## basquebromance

Arrest of Syrian refugee on multiple sex crime charges leads to renewed criticism of Sexy Trudeau's refugee policy

Arrest leads to renewed criticism of refugee policy


----------



## gipper

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


If a Muslim refugee murders or rapes one of your loved ones,will you still be stupid?


----------



## basquebromance

Illegal refugees streaming into Canada from New York. Good. Trudeau can hug them.

Illegal Refugees Now Streaming Across Quebec-New York Border


----------



## Godboy

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


Thats great news! The left can stop whining now, since Canada will take all of them.


----------



## MindWars

What a dumbass,  won't be long before we hear them turning into the same as Paris, Germany,  Sweden oh the irony of idiots


----------



## basquebromance

Liberal Canadian Politician Visits Mosque To Preach Equality, Gets Put In Corner For Being A Woman - MILO NEWS


----------



## Political Junky

basquebromance said:


> Liberal Canadian Politician Visits Mosque To Preach Equality, Gets Put In Corner For Being A Woman - MILO NEWS


Women are separate from men in mosques. I suggest you read MSM instead of Alt-Right.


----------



## skye

he is a  freaking  disgrace!


----------



## basquebromance

Trudeau basically said Canada won't stop people from entering illegally. Wow. Canada is no longer a sovereign country?

Trudeau says Canada won't halt illegal border crossing despite opposition


----------



## Brynmr

Political Junky said:


> Women are separate from men in mosques. I suggest you read MSM instead of Alt-Right.



We all know the Liberal media is fake news.


----------



## Brynmr

skye said:


> he is a  freaking  disgrace!



Canadians could not have chosen a worst Prime Minister.


----------



## Brynmr

basquebromance said:


> BLM Canada has officially declared Social Justice Warrior queen Justin Trudeau a "white supremacist terrorist." You will NEVER please the left, stop trying.



You can't reason with cult people because cult people have abandoned reason. I just give them the middle finger.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Canada is a huge country, let them become the home of the Islamic empire on this hemisphere.


----------



## skye

Brynmr said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is a  freaking  disgrace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians could not have chosen a worst Prime Minister.
Click to expand...




No s*** !


You can say that again.


----------



## MikeK

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> That's his choice. We don't want them.


True.  

But the problem this will create on our Northern border will be greater than that of the existing problem at Southern border.  Because with few exceptions the vast majority of Mexicans streaming into our Country are looking for work, not welfare.  They don't harbor an innate hatred for us (most are good Christians), they are not interested in engaging in terrorist activity and are perfectly capable of assimilating into our culture.  But these Islamic bastards are quite another breed of cat -- and we don't want them living next door to us.


----------



## MikeK

Claudette said:


> Canada is a big country with only a few citizens. Of course they will take those refugees.
> 
> Wonder how the Canadian citizens feel about all these Muslims in Canada??
> 
> For my money Canada can have them all.


I don't feel that way, Claudette.  I like Canada and its people.  

Canada is a beautiful country, indeed, and as its next-door neighbor I would like it to stay that way.  I am strongly opposed to having it transformed into an extension of the middle-Eastern shitholes these uncivilized bottom-feeders are pouring out of.  Because the Islamic culture is virulent and will inevitably drift across our Northern border and distribute poison among us.  

All I can say about Mr. Trudeau's decision is I sincerely hope there is an equivalent of Lee Harvey Oswald, or a competent version of John Hinckley, living in Canada.


----------



## MikeK

DigitalDrifter said:


> Then by all means send them all to Canada.


Not a good idea.  Too close. 

Send them back to the Middle East.  *That* is where they belong.  In spite of anything they say and/or anything said on their behalf, if they are Muslim they are not socially compatible with us and a substantial percentage of them harbor a virulent hatred for us. 

We don't need them here or as close as Canada to us.


----------



## MikeK

Tilly said:


> That's nice. Let Canada take them all.


Think!


----------



## 2aguy

shockedcanadian said:


> Unfortunately he is wrong to state this as we have the "Safe Third Country Agreement", which means Canada cannot accept refugees if they have already been in America and rejected. I cant say I am against his position for certain, motivated and talented refugees, but his statement is very broad and potentially unsustainable.  I want to help those in need as much as the next person, but it has to be done properly and reasonably.
> 
> Furthermore, this is a hot potato for Trudeau.  Canadas economy is in the tank, expected to drop two places in world rankings within two years and a few more the decade after, while debt piles up.  We have little to offer the world outside of resources and it's about to get much tougher trading with America.  If this is the battle that he chooses to draw a line in the sand on while Canadians are struggling to even heat their homes in Ontario, his party is going to get rocked federally and provincially.
> 
> If Canada would have embraced the Rule of Law, right to self determination and individual liberty we would have excelled like never before the last 30 years,.  This collective hierarchy, socialist, nepotism, quasi-communism, crony capitalist system. has impacted Canadians today like never before and it is going to be glaringly embarrassing when juxtaposed to the American system, especially when regulations and taxes go down for U.S businesses.




Why isn't it more intelligent to set up a safe zone in the actual region these refugees are from?  And give them the supplies they need till they can go home?  Why is that such a hard idea to grasp?

In America, the reason is they want these immigrants is  votes for 2018......What about Canada....?


----------



## MikeK

Lucy Hamilton said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> [...]


Well done, Lucy!

How do the Canadian people feel about this sonofabitch?  He deserves to be tarred and feathered.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## 2aguy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Canada is a huge country, let them become the home of the Islamic empire on this hemisphere.




Can't....they wont be happy with just Canada......


----------



## LuckyDuck

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


One has to remember that Trudeau is in line with Europe's "New World Order" which is:  no borders, one world government (with rotating heads of state), one world religion (Islam) and no individual voting rights.


----------



## Political Junky

LuckyDuck said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> One has to remember that Trudeau is in line with Europe's "New World Order" which is:  no borders, one world government (with rotating heads of state), one world religion (Islam) and no individual voting rights.
Click to expand...

^^
Bullshit


----------



## MikeK

DigitalDrifter said:


> Canada is a huge country, let them become the home of the Islamic empire on this hemisphere.


You want that right next to us?  

Think!


----------



## Political Junky

MikeK said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. Let Canada take them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Think!
Click to expand...

I think you missed the point of "V for Vendetta".


----------



## Brynmr

DigitalDrifter said:


> Canada is a huge country, let them become the home of the Islamic empire on this hemisphere.




Oh that's brilliant. Yeah, let's have a toxic waste dump in our back yard. Real smart.


----------



## Brynmr

Political Junky said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. Let Canada take them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point of "V for Vendetta".
Click to expand...


And what would that be?


----------



## Brynmr

MikeK said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a big country with only a few citizens. Of course they will take those refugees.
> 
> Wonder how the Canadian citizens feel about all these Muslims in Canada??
> 
> For my money Canada can have them all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel that way, Claudette.  I like Canada and its people.
> 
> Canada is a beautiful country, indeed, and as its next-door neighbor I would like it to stay that way.  I am strongly opposed to having it transformed into an extension of the middle-Eastern shitholes these uncivilized bottom-feeders are pouring out of.  Because the Islamic culture is virulent and will inevitably drift across our Northern border and distribute poison among us.
> 
> All I can say about Mr. Trudeau's decision is I sincerely hope there is an equivalent of Lee Harvey Oswald, or a competent version of John Hinckley, living in Canada.
Click to expand...


Can't agree with assassinating a PM but I agree with the rest.


----------



## Political Junky

Brynmr said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. Let Canada take them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point of "V for Vendetta".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would that be?
Click to expand...

Film adaptation of the 1982 graphic novel of the same name tells the tale of a freedom fighter's attempts to undermine the regime in control of a fascist-dominated United Kingdom.
V for Vendetta
He worked to undermine the Fascist/Right Wing regime.


----------



## Fang

That's one hell of a bold statement by Canada when their southern border is the US and not Mexico.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

MikeK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then by all means send them all to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good idea.  Too close.
> 
> Send them back to the Middle East.  *That* is where they belong.  In spite of anything they say and/or anything said on their behalf, if they are Muslim they are not socially compatible with us and a substantial percentage of them harbor a virulent hatred for us.
> 
> We don't need them here or as close as Canada to us.
Click to expand...


I agree, but if it comes down to here or Canada, I'll choose them every time.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

MikeK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is a huge country, let them become the home of the Islamic empire on this hemisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> You want that right next to us?
> 
> Think!
Click to expand...


No, I want the fuckers to stay where they are, but again if it comes down to them or us, let the Canadian libs deal with their new friends.


----------



## Preacher

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


----------



## Brynmr

Political Junky said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. Let Canada take them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point of "V for Vendetta".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Film adaptation of the 1982 graphic novel of the same name tells the tale of a freedom fighter's attempts to undermine the regime in control of a fascist-dominated United Kingdom.
> V for Vendetta
> He worked to undermine the Fascist/Right Wing regime.
Click to expand...



A fascist dominated United Kingdom. Wow, that's quite the stretch and can't see the connection to Canada and Moslems.


----------



## Political Junky

Brynmr said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. Let Canada take them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point of "V for Vendetta".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Film adaptation of the 1982 graphic novel of the same name tells the tale of a freedom fighter's attempts to undermine the regime in control of a fascist-dominated United Kingdom.
> V for Vendetta
> He worked to undermine the Fascist/Right Wing regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A fascist dominated United Kingdom. Wow, that's quite the stretch and can't see the connection to Canada and Moslems.
Click to expand...

MikeK uses the face mask from "V for Vendetta", while he is for the Right Wing. An obvious conflict.


----------



## MikeK

Political Junky said:


> MikeK uses the face mask from "V for Vendetta", while he is for the Right Wing. An obvious conflict.


It's not a conflict at all.  I'm neither right nor left but somewhere in the middle -- but to a revolutionary degree in some examples.


----------



## basquebromance

Trudeau Effect: Most Canadians Distrust Government for First Time in 17 Years - Breitbart


----------



## Political Junky

basquebromance said:


> Trudeau Effect: Most Canadians Distrust Government for First Time in 17 Years - Breitbart


According to your article, Trudeau has higher ratings than Trump.


----------



## basquebromance

Report: Adult Refugees Enrolled In Canadian High School, Harassing Young Girls


----------



## Political Junky

basquebromance said:


> Report: Adult Refugees Enrolled In Canadian High School, Harassing Young Girls


Ever notice how Tucker Carlson always has that troubled expression on his face?


----------



## TooTall

Political Junky said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau Effect: Most Canadians Distrust Government for First Time in 17 Years - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> According to your article, Trudeau has higher ratings than Trump.
Click to expand...


How long do you think that will last?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>



Diversity will be Canada's down fall. You cannot mix dozens of races with their traditions,heritage,language,religions, and cultures, and hope all will go well. Canada is being set up for racial war. White Canadians are going to have to say enough already, Canada has changed too much already. If multiculturalism(white genocide)is not stopped it will be the end of white people in Canada. And this goes for all the white countries of the world. The conspiracy to destroy the white race is on, and one only has to look around to see it happening.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SassyIrishLass said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could allow him to take our illegals. It would solve our problem and make him happy. Win win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Canada would take progressives
Click to expand...


No more progressives or libtards or your illegals, please, Turdeau is trying to destroy white Canada, and is well on completing the job. Having a border wall will just slow down white Americans and their demise.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Silent Warrior said:


> Perhaps we could allow him to take our illegals. It would solve our problem and make him happy. Win win.



Ya, but what about poor white Canadian people who has to now live with these criminal illegals entering Canada. Turdeau doesn't care. He hates white Canada.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

FJO said:


> Justin tries to out do his father as the biggest asshole in history.



Boy, did you get that one right. Turdeau is one big asshole just like his commie old man. The Turdeaus will be known in history as the two f'n scumbags that destroyed a great white country, and gave it all away to illegal criminal refugees and importing millions of non-whites for several decades. And the stupid/stunned white Canadians go happily along on the road to their racial suicide.


----------



## tycho1572

Political Junky said:


> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>


Sweeet! 
They now have someplace to go.


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Correll

basquebromance said:


> Report: Adult Refugees Enrolled In Canadian High School, Harassing Young Girls





"One email, Goldy reported on Monday, said that 19 and 20-year-old Syrian migrants were aggressively confronting teachers, “particularly when it comes to the girls in the class, and also bullying the others in the class.”



"Monday’s report also included one teacher expressing concern about the refugees’ repeated bullying of a Jewish student."



"A survey of the refugees revealed that just under 20 percent approved of marital rape and forced abortions."


"a Facebook post from a Fredericton parent saying that refugees as old as 22 “with full beards and better built than the hockey team” are enrolled in the school, where they try “hitting on the 14-15 year old girls of that year, but are being brushed off.”

The parent added that the Syrians “have started on the girls in the year below who they are having success with. It’s really ugly, the Canadian boys are very frustrated but are too scared to speak up (they know how dangerous the ‘you’re a racist’ label will be for the rest of their lives).”



You stupid dumbasses. Is ANYTHING of this a surprise? 


ANY OF IT?


----------



## tycho1572

F'ng libs will always be clueless.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tycho1572 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!
> They now have someplace to go.
Click to expand...


And when they become citizen's of Canada they will be going back down to America to visit you. You ain't going to get rid of them, fella. They will be back.


----------



## tycho1572

feduptaxpayer said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!
> They now have someplace to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when they become citizen's of Canada they will be going back down to America to visit you. You ain't going to get rid of them, fella. They will be back.
Click to expand...

Did you really have to say that?


----------



## Correll

feduptaxpayer said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!
> They now have someplace to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when they become citizen's of Canada they will be going back down to America to visit you. You ain't going to get rid of them, fella. They will be back.
Click to expand...



Just watch.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tycho1572 said:


>



For those women that were all in favor of welcoming those dogs to their countries, well, I guess they got what they deserved. Raped. And what can you say about the European men? They are beyond cowards and wimps. They stand by a watch this happening to their women is disgraceful. Men today have become oh so feminim. Some love wearing ear rings in their ears and noses or walk around with man purses is beyond ridiculous. Real men are disappearing at an alarming rate. Meanwhile women are becoming more masculine. Women one day may have to rescue men from getting raped one day by a queer muslim.    Hey, you never know.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tycho1572 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!
> They now have someplace to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when they become citizen's of Canada they will be going back down to America to visit you. You ain't going to get rid of them, fella. They will be back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you really have to say that?
Click to expand...


Hey, you never know.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Correll said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Adult Refugees Enrolled In Canadian High School, Harassing Young Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One email, Goldy reported on Monday, said that 19 and 20-year-old Syrian migrants were aggressively confronting teachers, “particularly when it comes to the girls in the class, and also bullying the others in the class.”
> 
> 
> 
> "Monday’s report also included one teacher expressing concern about the refugees’ repeated bullying of a Jewish student."
> 
> 
> 
> "A survey of the refugees revealed that just under 20 percent approved of marital rape and forced abortions."
> 
> 
> "a Facebook post from a Fredericton parent saying that refugees as old as 22 “with full beards and better built than the hockey team” are enrolled in the school, where they try “hitting on the 14-15 year old girls of that year, but are being brushed off.”
> 
> The parent added that the Syrians “have started on the girls in the year below who they are having success with. It’s really ugly, the Canadian boys are very frustrated but are too scared to speak up (they know how dangerous the ‘you’re a racist’ label will be for the rest of their lives).”
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid dumbasses. Is ANYTHING of this a surprise?
> 
> 
> ANY OF IT?
Click to expand...



First of all anyone who calls me a racist I accept it with pride. I do not run away from that word like other wimpy and cowardly Canadians will do. That word is used to try and shut you down. Tell them who uses that word at you to go take a flying ph--k. I like to call myself a pro-white activist trying to save the white race from extinction. It does not sound so racist. After all there are pro-black activists, pro-gay activists and pro-latino activists, so why not call myself a pro-white activist. If they can do it why can't a white person do the same? 

Canadians in particular have been brought up and been spoon fed with liberal politically correct multicultural bull chit. They have become brainwashed cowards and wimps, and will not say or do anything to protect their women. Europe is full of cowardly feminim men also who will not stand up to these muslim dogs for their women.

But as long as we have Prime Ministers like Turdeau who favors muslim immigration to Canada, and who calls himself a feminist, I fear Canada has not yet begun to see what liberal multiculturalists have done to Canada or Europe. America is also having muslim slime raping women problems also.

As far as I am concerned, all non-white immigration needs to stop otherwise if it is allowed to continue on, this is only the beginning of what white people will be facing in the future, and it is not going to be good for them or their children or grandchildren. It's wakey-wakey time, whitey.


----------



## tycho1572

feduptaxpayer said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those women that were all in favor of welcoming those dogs to their countries, well, I guess they got what they deserved. Raped. And what can you say about the European men? They are beyond cowards and wimps. They stand by a watch this happening to their women is disgraceful. Men today have become oh so feminim. Some love wearing ear rings in their ears and noses or walk around with man purses is beyond ridiculous. Real men are disappearing at an alarming rate. Meanwhile women are becoming more masculine. Women one day may have to rescue men from getting raped one day by a queer muslim.    Hey, you never know.
Click to expand...

The refugee problem is a complicated issue that shouldn't be addressed by a knee jerk reaction of wanting to help. 
While most are good people in need of help, Trump is right about properly vetting those coming into this country.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Correll said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!
> They now have someplace to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when they become citizen's of Canada they will be going back down to America to visit you. You ain't going to get rid of them, fella. They will be back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch.
Click to expand...


That is right? Just watch and wait and see what happens down the road. Once they have destroyed Canada, America will be next. Just watch.


----------



## Correll

feduptaxpayer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!
> They now have someplace to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when they become citizen's of Canada they will be going back down to America to visit you. You ain't going to get rid of them, fella. They will be back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is right? Just watch and wait and see what happens down the road. Once they have destroyed Canada, America will be next. Just watch.
Click to expand...



IF Trump is stopped by the Political Class and the Deep State then yes.

Otherwise, they won't be back. NOt it they know what is good for them.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tycho1572 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those women that were all in favor of welcoming those dogs to their countries, well, I guess they got what they deserved. Raped. And what can you say about the European men? They are beyond cowards and wimps. They stand by a watch this happening to their women is disgraceful. Men today have become oh so feminim. Some love wearing ear rings in their ears and noses or walk around with man purses is beyond ridiculous. Real men are disappearing at an alarming rate. Meanwhile women are becoming more masculine. Women one day may have to rescue men from getting raped one day by a queer muslim.    Hey, you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refugee problem is a complicated issue that shouldn't be addressed by a knee jerk reaction of wanting to help.
> While most are good people in need of help, Trump is right about properly vetting those coming into this country.
Click to expand...


The refugee problem is not a problem at all. Politicans try to make it appear as though it is a problem that is hard to solve. Common sense and logic tells me that what is needed to be done is to just gather them up, and ship them back from whence they came. Short sweet, and simple. No problem here. 

A muslim is a muslim is a muslim. They will not change or assimilate. Their goal is to conquer the world. And they will if we let them, and by the looks of things we are. North Americans are such politically correct brainwashed fools. Most White people will not stand up for their race but have no problem standing up for others. Morons and retards.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Correll said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/world/canada/justin-trudeau-trump-refugee-ban.html
> 
> OTTAWA — As President Trump’s executive order on immigration stranded people around the world and provoked condemnation, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau of Canada took to social media to restate the country’s open-door policy.
> 
> “To those fleeing persecution, terror & war, Canadians will welcome you, regardless of your faith,” Mr. Trudeau wrote on Twitter on Saturday afternoon. “Diversity is our strength.”
> 
> <more>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!
> They now have someplace to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when they become citizen's of Canada they will be going back down to America to visit you. You ain't going to get rid of them, fella. They will be back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is right? Just watch and wait and see what happens down the road. Once they have destroyed Canada, America will be next. Just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF Trump is stopped by the Political Class and the Deep State then yes.
> 
> Otherwise, they won't be back. NOt it they know what is good for them.
Click to expand...


The deep state is the problem alright. If a dumbocrat liberal becomes president in 4 or 8 years down the road, then indeed they will be back, and more will show up from other parts of the world once again. Americans better hope that Trump stays as president for life or else we all will have to play the same game all over again. And America will be getting back the illegal criminal refugees that has already been coming to Canada.


----------



## tycho1572

feduptaxpayer said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those women that were all in favor of welcoming those dogs to their countries, well, I guess they got what they deserved. Raped. And what can you say about the European men? They are beyond cowards and wimps. They stand by a watch this happening to their women is disgraceful. Men today have become oh so feminim. Some love wearing ear rings in their ears and noses or walk around with man purses is beyond ridiculous. Real men are disappearing at an alarming rate. Meanwhile women are becoming more masculine. Women one day may have to rescue men from getting raped one day by a queer muslim.    Hey, you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refugee problem is a complicated issue that shouldn't be addressed by a knee jerk reaction of wanting to help.
> While most are good people in need of help, Trump is right about properly vetting those coming into this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The refugee problem is not a problem at all. Politicans try to make it appear as though it is a problem that is hard to solve. Common sense and logic tells me that what is needed to be done is to just gather them up, and ship them back from whence they came. Short sweet, and simple. No problem here.
> 
> A muslim is a muslim is a muslim. They will not change or assimilate. Their goal is to conquer the world. And they will if we let them, and by the looks of things we are. North Americans are such politically correct brainwashed fools. Most White people will not stand up for their race but have no problem standing up for others. Morons and retards.
Click to expand...

I think we, as a country, have a certain obligation to help others. 
We certainly shouldn't be doing that at our own peril.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tycho1572 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those women that were all in favor of welcoming those dogs to their countries, well, I guess they got what they deserved. Raped. And what can you say about the European men? They are beyond cowards and wimps. They stand by a watch this happening to their women is disgraceful. Men today have become oh so feminim. Some love wearing ear rings in their ears and noses or walk around with man purses is beyond ridiculous. Real men are disappearing at an alarming rate. Meanwhile women are becoming more masculine. Women one day may have to rescue men from getting raped one day by a queer muslim.    Hey, you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refugee problem is a complicated issue that shouldn't be addressed by a knee jerk reaction of wanting to help.
> While most are good people in need of help, Trump is right about properly vetting those coming into this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The refugee problem is not a problem at all. Politicans try to make it appear as though it is a problem that is hard to solve. Common sense and logic tells me that what is needed to be done is to just gather them up, and ship them back from whence they came. Short sweet, and simple. No problem here.
> 
> A muslim is a muslim is a muslim. They will not change or assimilate. Their goal is to conquer the world. And they will if we let them, and by the looks of things we are. North Americans are such politically correct brainwashed fools. Most White people will not stand up for their race but have no problem standing up for others. Morons and retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we, as a country, have a certain obligation to help others. We certainly shouldn't be doing that at our own peril.
Click to expand...


I have no obligation to help anyone, especially those half way around the world. They mean nothing to me. That is all just liberal bull chit. Americans and Canadians have an obligation to their own people and country, not to the rest of the world that the liberal multiculturalists want us to believe. Americans and Canadians have given hundreds of billions of our tax dollars to help the rest of the world and they still are living in poverty. Something is wrong with this picture and this foreign-aid policy of ours. Wake up time.


----------



## tycho1572

feduptaxpayer said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those women that were all in favor of welcoming those dogs to their countries, well, I guess they got what they deserved. Raped. And what can you say about the European men? They are beyond cowards and wimps. They stand by a watch this happening to their women is disgraceful. Men today have become oh so feminim. Some love wearing ear rings in their ears and noses or walk around with man purses is beyond ridiculous. Real men are disappearing at an alarming rate. Meanwhile women are becoming more masculine. Women one day may have to rescue men from getting raped one day by a queer muslim.    Hey, you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refugee problem is a complicated issue that shouldn't be addressed by a knee jerk reaction of wanting to help.
> While most are good people in need of help, Trump is right about properly vetting those coming into this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The refugee problem is not a problem at all. Politicans try to make it appear as though it is a problem that is hard to solve. Common sense and logic tells me that what is needed to be done is to just gather them up, and ship them back from whence they came. Short sweet, and simple. No problem here.
> 
> A muslim is a muslim is a muslim. They will not change or assimilate. Their goal is to conquer the world. And they will if we let them, and by the looks of things we are. North Americans are such politically correct brainwashed fools. Most White people will not stand up for their race but have no problem standing up for others. Morons and retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we, as a country, have a certain obligation to help others. We certainly shouldn't be doing that at our own peril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no obligation to help anyone, especially those half way around the world. They mean nothing to me. That is all just liberal bull chit. Americans and Canadians have an obligation to their own people and country, not to the rest of the world that the liberal multiculturalists want us to believe. Americans and Canadians have given hundreds of billions of our tax dollars to help the rest of the world and they still are living in poverty. Something is wrong with this picture and this foreign-aid policy of ours. Wake up time.
Click to expand...

I'm good with helping those who are properly vetted.


----------



## wsucram15

SassyIrishLass said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could allow him to take our illegals. It would solve our problem and make him happy. Win win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Canada would take progressives
Click to expand...

I know your are being sarcastic, but I would try to relocate, not because of Trump, its just the country itself.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

wsucram15 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could allow him to take our illegals. It would solve our problem and make him happy. Win win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Canada would take progressives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know your are being sarcastic, but I would try to relocate, not because of Trump, its just the country itself.
Click to expand...


For all it's faults the USA is the greatest nation on the planet. I'd never leave it


----------



## MikeK

tycho1572 said:


> I'm good with helping those who are properly vetted.


So am I and so are most Americans.  And we were deliberately deceived by the Obama Administration into believing the refugees we'd be accommodating were predominately Syrian women with children.  But what we got, and what we see pouring into Europe and Scandinavia, are belligerent, aggressive, military-age men the vast majority of whom are coming from Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia and Central Africa -- virtually none of whom have been certified and approved for entry.  

What we are seeing is in fact a major social _movement_ in which our very sovereignty is severely threatened.  If our military becomes involved in a major conflict overseas while millions of hostile illegal immigrants are living among us there is no way we could survive what would come of that.  

The time to take care of this situation is now, while we are able to.  And the only way to do that is with the implementation of internment camps and mass deportations.


----------

